# The Orange Blossom Coast



## SandraBevan (May 19, 2010)

Hi to everyone on this forum

Just wondering how well you know the Costa del Azahar or Orange Blossom Coast. I live in a beautiful coastal village called Alcossebre, an unspoilt location in this secret part of Spain, popular with Spanish for their holidays and an idyllic place for British to retire. Would love to meet up with anyone who would like to visit and discover the magic of this part of the Costa del Azahar, and show them around. Look forward to sharing my experience of living here to anyone who may be interested. Have a nice day wherever you may be in Spain
Sandra


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SandraBevan said:


> Hi to everyone on this forum
> 
> Just wondering how well you know the Costa del Azahar or Orange Blossom Coast. I live in a beautiful coastal village called Alcossebre, an unspoilt location in this secret part of Spain, popular with Spanish for their holidays and an idyllic place for British to retire. Would love to meet up with anyone who would like to visit and discover the magic of this part of the Costa del Azahar, and show them around. Look forward to sharing my experience of living here to anyone who may be interested. Have a nice day wherever you may be in Spain
> Sandra


I wouldn't tell too many people or it won't stay unspoilt for long! 

Funnily enough we looked seriously at that area when we were deciding where to move to, it does look very appealing. But in the end we plumped for the Costa de la Luz, mainly because property is a lot cheaper down here and we got more house for our money.

Look forward to hearing more about the Costa del Azahar and your life there!


----------



## SandraBevan (May 19, 2010)

Thank you Alcalaina, would love to hear about the Costa de La Luz sometime


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello Sandra,

Welcome to the forum, I live way out in the most south westerly part of Spain, the island of El Hierro.

I have not yet visited your area, but it sounds interesting, maybe one day. I used to visit my father who lived slightly south in El Portet, Moraira. That was also beautiful, with orange trees every where. I think the nearest I have been to you was Denia.

Enjoy the forum,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

SandraBevan said:


> Thank you Alcalaina, would love to hear about the Costa de La Luz sometime


When you've got a moment click on the link below, la Vida Alcalaina - it's my blog about life down here.


----------

